# Stuart Fl inshore



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Inshore action has been consistent here in The lower IRL. Our snook are staging for the spawn, and are stacked on both sides of the inlet. The most common sizes are slot and upper slot fish however, there are some nice big fish in the mix. Best baits are live pilchards or sardines, but a big live mullet will not go unnoticed. Jigs in the 3/4 oz range will also draw strikes. My personal pick is a 3/4 oz long shank jig head with 5.5 inch DOA jerkbait in greene (400) or gold rush (415). Adjust according to tide and water clarity. From mid outgoing to mid incoming the water is REALLY DIRTY! So that's when it is the toughest. Fly casters can find some big momma's on the beach in the mornings. They will be near the threadfins and pilchards, so look for bait.
The tarpon have really been showing up the last few weeks along the beaches. These fish have been pounded on since they were on the west coast and are really spooky. They won't tolerate a loud trolling motor. Poling is not an option as most fish are in 14-16 feet of water. Live baits are best, but a perfect fly presentation will work. Getting ahead of them and drifting is going to be key. Smaller poons in the 5-50lb range have been showing in the St. Lucie as per normal. Water quality is absolutely terrible, and I'm not motivated to go after them....
The trout are still active inshore at dawn and dusk on the various bars. Deep water nearby is key for larger fish as they will be looking for deeper water once the sun comes up and warms the shallows. Top waters will work as will the classic DOA shrimp.....


Fabian and Elize had a ball catching snook to 18lbs, decent trout and a plethora of other species including jewfish, black grouper, big jacks and 3 bonefish!!

Capt. Buddy Kirkhart
Www.nightheronlighttacklefishing.com


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

nice report


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Big pig of a snook, man! Good job, brah!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice fish.

Love this line from your website:

Fly Casters- Normal casting distance is 30-45 feet. You need to know how to *double haul*. Sometimes the winds can pick up and you may have to punch the fly into tight areas. Please practice your casting technique before your trip. It will help when those fish appear!!

My guide friend has a shirt embroidered with "You said you could cast!" across the back of his collar.

Took me a few trips with him until he stopped wearing it.

I'm having one made that says "Good guides can pole, and see fish at the same time."


----------

